# got my memmbership now i need a sig



## nevrsummr13 (Mar 5, 2008)

finally upgraded to paid membership now i need a sig
1,000 credits for a nasty marcus davis sig


Pics:








- Left








- Middle








- Right

or any thing else you can find

Title: Irish Hand Grenade


Sub-Text: Beast Of Beantown


Colors: Orange, White, Green
or whatever looks best

Size: 400 x 200


Avatar?: if you dont mind but not necessary

all attempts will be repped


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I'll spin one out later tonight


----------



## nevrsummr13 (Mar 5, 2008)

Toxic said:


> I'll spin one out later tonight


alright thanks man i wish the reward could be a little higher unfortunately im a little low on points right now


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Now you have some credits homie..


----------



## nevrsummr13 (Mar 5, 2008)

NikosCC said:


> Now you have some credits homie..


wow Nikos thank you very much man

change that reward from 1,000 to 7,500

and of course every attempt will be repped


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

No problem Enjoy bud


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

ill see if i can work on one either tonight or tomorrow ok


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Here it is, You didnt want your user name in it? My other question is did you want "the irish hand grenade" written in as well as its already in the center pic and I thought it would be a little repetitive,


----------



## nevrsummr13 (Mar 5, 2008)

Toxic said:


> Here it is, You didnt want your user name in it? My other question is did you want "the irish hand grenade" written in as well as its already in the center pic and I thought it would be a little repetitive,


beautiful work Toxic I love it

and no i put the irish hand grenade down when i have a different pic down so i dont need it on again

ill give it a day or two to see what else turns up but im really digging this one already

thanks again Toxic
repped


----------



## nevrsummr13 (Mar 5, 2008)

Steph05050 said:


> ill see if i can work on one either tonight or tomorrow ok


take your time steph 
you always do great work


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)




----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Steph its the "Beast of Beantown" not Best, you missed the A,


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

ahhh thanks ill go fix it


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

fixed thanks toxic


----------



## nevrsummr13 (Mar 5, 2008)

thats awesome steph

is there anyway you can make the right side have an orange hue instead of yellow?

if not thats cool
thanks again repped


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

well actually when i made it i accidently merged two of the layers and then saved so i cant change it without it changing the other colors as well..sryy i can try and see what i can do though


----------



## nevrsummr13 (Mar 5, 2008)

Steph05050 said:


> well actually when i made it i accidently merged two of the layers and then saved so i cant change it without it changing the other colors as well..sryy i can try and see what i can do though


no don't worry about its fine 
ill take it as is
i'll send you the 7500

and tox i'll send you 2500

thanks guys


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

thanks a lot


----------



## nevrsummr13 (Mar 5, 2008)

hey im confused
i tried to set it as my sig
but it says that its 99.5 KB and it needs to only be 19.5 KB

if you could help me out id appreciate it


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

put the link in your sig in IMG brackets instead of uploading it.


----------



## nevrsummr13 (Mar 5, 2008)

ah beautiful

thanks tox


----------

